# 565 Humminbird



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get a transducer for a 565 humminbird?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Is this it? http://humminbird.factoryoutletstor...ries-Transducers-XP-9-20-Puck-Transducer.html


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like it, Thanks!!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Do you know which one would work for a trolling motor mount?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

http://humminbird.factoryoutletstore.com/details/1495-8966/Humminbird-Mount-Kits-740006-1.html


----------

